# Need help finding carpenter ants



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Sometimes the termites and carpenter ants can be long dead and gone, and the frass will continue to sift down through cracks and whatnot from pressure differences and vibrations. It's doesn't mean that they are active again, though it could.


----------



## ny86yanks (Feb 13, 2018)

thanks for the reply


my exterminator thinks the same...residual....






the exterminator put a termite baiting system around the entire house which I HOPE is not a scam.....its TRELONA brand and supposed to be superior....the termites weren't active when I found the damage just a few left over mud tubes on the rim joist


the carpenter ants are dormant now so come spring ill do some type of prevention


anyway, im don't ranting it sucked


----------

